# Neues Projekt



## Heinzer (19. Sep. 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

bin ein neuer User mit dem Hobby Teich, Garten und alles was dazugehört.

Mein momentaner Teich hat ca. 25m² (Biotop mit __ Schildkröten u. Fröschen).
Mit einem Bachlauf  verbunden ist ein zweiter Teich mit 2 bis 3m³, 60 cm tief (9 Kois, 60 cm).
Natürlich ist dieser zweite Teich für die Kois viel zu klein, aber beim Kauf vor 10 Jahren waren Sie auch nur 5 cm groß. Zwar gab es bisher keine Verluste aber artgerecht ist es natürlich nicht.

Nun zum eigentlichen Projekt.
Family möchte gerne einen Teich zum Schwimmen (sieht besser aus als ein Pool der sowieso in Deutschland meistens nur 3 Monate genutzt wird).
Ich möchte nun hier im Bezug auf die Ausnutzung gerne zweigleisig fahren      ( habe keine Lust nach einem Jahr bedingt durch die unterschiedliche Technik, Pool oder Teich, das Gelände wieder aufzugraben)

Teich oder Poolgröße ca. 30 bis 40 m³

1.  Pool mit Sandfilteranlage (Gerät ist vorhanden).

2. alternativ Koi-Becken mit Schwerkraftfilter.

Geplant ist der Aushub und das Betonieren im September.
Beschichtung mit Poxmörtel (Exoxyharz) und Anstrich im Frühjahr.

Meine heutigen Fragen zum Bauabschnitt Betonieren.

1. GFK-Rohre zum Schwerkraftfilter ( 100mm) OK oder Wandungen zu schwach.
und was für ein Bodenablauf, z.B. Hersteller  ( soll einbetoniert werden).

2. Rohre zur Sandfilteranlage, welche Art und Dimension.

Für Infos dankbar,

Wolfgang


----------



## kwoddel (20. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Neues Projekt*

Hallo Wolfgang
Der Teich bzw Pool soll aus was werden ?? Folie oder GFK ?? Bodenabläufe bei GFK gibt es spezielle und 2 Bodenabläufe würde ich auf jedem Fall machen mit 100er Rohr und KG Rohr nehmen wegen den lamienieren. Zum Sandfilter kann ich leider nichts zu  sagen aber 100er Rohr reicht, mein ich!!!


----------



## Heinzer (20. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Neues Projekt*

Hallo Frank,

weder Folie noch GFK, sondern mit Epoxydharzmörtel 2.K. Material soll das innere des Teiches beschichtet werden.
Ist nicht 100% wasserdicht daher noch ein darauf abgestimmter Anstrich.
Ich nehme aber an das ich auch einen normale Flanschgully damit einbinden kann.
Im bezug auf die Ableitung vom Teich wollte ich mit 100mm KG-Rohr arbeiten. Und da bin ich mir nicht sicher ob die Muffen bei dem alternativen Betrieb mit einer Sandfilteranlage halten. 

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Heinzer (20. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Neues Projekt*

Habe noch was vergessen,
Die Zuleitung zum Teich soll aus HT-Rohr 50mm bestehen.
Und hier habe ich mit den Muffen auch bedenken. 
Werde mal eine Versuch starten bevor ich sie einbuddel.


----------



## Annett (21. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Neues Projekt*

Hallo Wolfgang,

zunächst: Willkommen im Forum!

Ich hätte da eigentlich nur eine Frage: 
Baust Du nun einen Pool mit Sandfilter und ohne Pflanzen *oder* einen Schwimmteich (mit Pflanzen, Regenerationszone usw.)?  
Das konnte ich Deinen Zeilen bisher nicht entnehmen.
Vielleicht kannst Du uns mal ein paar Skizzen oder ähnliches zeigen!?


----------



## Heinzer (21. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Neues Projekt*

Hallo Annett,

Eine Regenerationszone ist aus Platzgründen nicht vorgesehen.
Dies soll später ein großer Schwerkraftfilter übernehmen.
In der ersten Zeit soll das Becken zum reinen Badebetrieb ( für die Kinder) mit Chemie/Sandfilter u.s.w. benutzt werden.
Später möchte ich den Teich für die Koihaltung und das Baden meinerseits benutzen ( mit Schwerkraftfilter).
Da ich aber das Gelände später nicht nochmal aufbuddeln möchte, sollten die Rohre schon jetzt optimal liegen.
Vieleicht betreibe ich auch beide Anlagen je nach Bedarf, natürlich ohne Chemie.
Skizze später.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Annett (22. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Neues Projekt*

Hallo Wolfgang,

nix für ungut, aber so 100%ig steige ich da immer noch nicht durch...
Wenn Du ein Becken/Teich ohne Chemie betreiben möchtest (was ja die Voraussetzung ist, wenn man Fische darin halten will), dann wirst Du wohl Pflanzen brauchen. Ob Du willst oder nicht.  
Oder Du hast einen guten Brunnen samt Abwasseranschluß und kannst alle paar Tage sehr große Teilwasserwechsel machen.
Durch Fische und Badegäste kommen Nährstoffe in den Teich und die müssen da auch wieder raus, sonst gibts früher oder später Probleme mit den Wasserwerten/Algen und, was viel schlimmer ist, Fischkrankheiten. Der Filter hilft Dir da leider nicht bei - lies mal den Fachbeitrag zum Thema Filter!

Aber vielleicht steh ich auch nur auf'm Schlauch? :?


----------



## Wolfgang (26. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Neues Projekt*

Hallo Wolfgang
Kg Rohre sind prima. Du bekommst auch mit Epoxy, ob im Mörtel oder pur , eine Verbindung. Von den HT Rohren , das sind doch die grauen aus den Baumarkt , kann ich dir nur abraten, da die nie dicht werden in den Wandrurchführungen. Nimm lieber die Rohre von den Teichbauern. Wenn man diese ordentlich anschleift, bekommt man auch eine Verbindung die dicht ist.
Damit du siehst das ich weiß, wovon ich rede:

 

das is mein Großer Teich, wo wir auch schwimmen gehen

 

und so siehts gefüllt aus und es wohnen da ca 45 Koi von 35 bis 70 cm


----------



## Heinzer (2. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Neues Projekt*

Hallo Annett,

hoffe durch einen ausreichend großen Schwerkraftfilter den überschüssigen Nährstoffen Herr zu werden.
Aber Du hast ja recht einfacher ist es mit Pflanzen als Filterung,wie in meinem kleinen Teich.
Dies ist hier momentan nicht möglich.

Hallo Wolfgang danke für deine Tip zu den Rohren und viel Spaß mit Deinem schönen Teich.


----------



## Annett (3. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Neues Projekt*

Hallo Wolfgang,

mit einem Filter wirst Du wohl eher weniger "den Nährstoffen Herr werden", egal wie groß und ob gepumpt oder Schwerkraft.
Lies Dir mal bitte den Fachbeitrag zum Thema Filter durch! Ist wirklich diesbezüglich sehr aufschlußreich. 

Schönen Feiertag wünsch ich allen... wir haben Mistwetter.


----------



## bonsai (3. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Neues Projekt*

Moin Wolfgang,
mit dem Sandfilter wirst Du wenig Freude haben, wenn zusätzlich Fische gehalten werden. Diese Filter sind konzipiert worden, um den spezielen Bedürfnissen von Badeteichen zu genügen, d.H. kein zusätzlicher Nährstoffeintrag.DieFilterpartikel sind sehr klein, sobald du die Ki im Schwimmteich hältst, wird der Sandfilter ohne mechanische Vorabscheidung seine Arbeit nicht zuverlässig verrichten können.
Erst den Mehrkammerfilter und dann den Sandfilter, dass könnte ich nachvollziehen aber so wie ich Dich verstanden habe, sind die Probleme vorprogrammiert.
Gruß
Norbert


----------

